# Can't get into chat room



## mamaber (Oct 11, 2006)

Hey all, I've been trying to get into the chat room, but my computer won't install the active-x control. I clicked on the bar along the top of my screen to install it, then a dialog box pops up and says it can't verify the client. Anyone else have this problem? How did you solve it?

Thanks!
Amber


----------



## Ringo (Apr 10, 2006)

I haven't had any problem with getting onto chat.

You may have activeX installed alrady on your computer, if you have any type of virus blocker (or whatever its called) it may not be allowing you to get onto the chat room.
I have norton antiviruse installed on my computer and theres a few things where I have to manualy go in and change in order for me to be able to view some pages.
Also a parentaly control might block chatrooms


----------



## mamaber (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, yeah, I have norton too. I look into those settings.

~Amber


----------



## dolifisis (Sep 27, 2006)

I have issues with chat too. I can get in but rarely stay connected longer than a minute or so. My cookies are cleared, verified I have the latest java client and sometimes I'll take the time to renew my IP address by unplugging the modem for a minute and nothing seems to work. Any ideas? Oh, and perhaps I should add I don't generally have this problem on another forum I participate in.


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Try disabling your internet protection, like norton and try to connect and update your windows as well.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i cnt get into chat at all. something about java script


----------



## BIT01 (Jun 18, 2006)

I had that. It was right after microshaft f**ked up my copy of office and in doing so windows. I reinstalled windoze and it works fine.


----------

